# Do DT know it's going to rain?



## azkeyrealtor (Aug 22, 2012)

we have had 2 terrible monsoon's and both times our Tilly Man has refused to go in his burrow for his nightly sleeps. 

First time he came out of the burrow and headed for the back door to come inside. 

Last night came out of the burrow a good hour before the monsoon hit and he was laying in the corner of the yard where he got wet. My hubby went out there to check on him and he put him under a bin where he stayed the rest of the night. This morning the guy looked water logged and muddy. He's drying out in the sun now. He ate flowers and seems fine.

My question is... do you think he knows it's going to rain?? He has made a burrow inside of his burrow. He's dug about 2 feet himself under there... so it won't flood... he even made a cool lip thing so it's tricky for him to get into the burrow but keeps the water out.


Is Tilly a weatherman??


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 22, 2012)

Aw...Tilly the WeatherMan!! Yes. They sense the change in barometric pressure. I don't know if he's smart enough to realize his burrow might flood, but maybe so!


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 22, 2012)

Joe's a pretty reliable weather forecaster. If he digs in, it will be cold. If he sleeps under the Red Hot Poker plant it will rain. If he sleeps by the back fence it will be hot!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 26, 2012)

emysemys said:


> *They sense the change in barometric pressure. *


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow that's so cool! Your own personal weather man! Maybe he does know!


----------



## ascott (Aug 27, 2012)

LOL....the CDTs here all crawl out into the open when the rain is near....kinda makes me laugh as it reminds me of a zombie movie, they crawl out all within moment of one another and are slow moving....if they could go "aaaaaaaa aaaaaaa" it would be a movie in the making...


----------

